# Quale versione di Gentoo?

## Colex

Ciao a tutti!

Ho la seguente configurazione:

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (2.0ghz @ 2.4)

Seagate 250GB

1GB DDR kingston

X1950 256mb

ecc...

Non ho esperienza con il Linux, pero' ho voglia di imparare.

Quale distribuzione che prendo? (KDE)

Mi serve che sia veloce, stabile. La userei per l'internet, musica (anche record), IT security, cpp, java.

Grazie.Last edited by Colex on Thu Mar 27, 2008 2:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

innanzitutto ciao e benvenuto.

 *Colex wrote:*   

> Non ho esperienza con il Linux, pero' ho voglia di imparare.
> 
> Quale distribuzione che prendo? (KDE)
> 
> Mi serve che sia veloce, stabile. La userei per l'internet, musica (anche record), IT security, cpp, java.
> ...

 

ehm....

distribuzione?

forse intendevi Window Manager (WM) o meglio Desktop Environment (DE).

Dipende molto dalla tua conoscenza del software che gira sotto GNU/Linux e da quello che desideri usare effettivamente.

i DE più completi sono gnome e kde. xfce ha un'ottima fama in quanto non include molte cose ma rimane molto legato all'ambiente gtk+/gnome.

----------

## codadilupo

Ciao,

mi pare di capire che tu non sia italiano (se questo è il caso, ti esprimi comunque molto bene).

Per questo motivo, non capisco se vuoi sapere quale distribuzione usare, tenendo conto che preferisci kde come ambiente grafico (in questo caso rispondo "in generale tutte, preferendo gentoo o kubuntu"), oppure confondi realmente le distribuzioni (gentoo, ubuntu, suse etc..) con i Desktop Environment (KDE, Gnome etc..)

Ad ogni modo... benvenuto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Colex

Beh, sono di origine metta' italiana, pero' sono nato, e vivo in Croazia, 40km da Trieste. 

So cosa sono i desktop enviroment e le distribuzioni di linux:) Scusate mi, mi sono mi sono espresso male, pensavo alle versioni di gentoo.

Siccome ci sono due migliaia, mi sono confuso, e o deciso di chiedere aiuto. Quale sarebbe la migliore per me'?

P.S. Ho sentito che le live sono una fognatura. Semplici da instalare, pero' non c'e il "spirito dei codici", se mi capite.

----------

## Giepi

No, non capisco mi sa .-P

Comunque non ci sono migliaia versioni di Gentoo. Ce n'è solo una, che si divide in due branche: Stabile e Non Stabile.

Di norma gli utenti che usano linux per i pc di casa (cioè non da lavoro, non server) usano la branca "non stabile", perché permettere di avere gli ultimi aggiornamenti (vuole dire questo "non stabile", si presuppone che sia "stabile" il software più "vecchio", datato, anche se non è sempre vero).

Se ti interessa provare gentoo, ti consiglio allora di installartela, e impostartela come branca unstable.

Se ti riferisci alle migliaia di versioni di linux, e non di gentoo... è tutta una questione diversa.

Spero di essere stato di aiuto *e di non avere dato informazioni outdated   :Shocked:  *

----------

## codadilupo

 *Colex wrote:*   

> Beh, sono di origine metta' italiana, pero' sono nato, e vivo in Croazia, 40km da Trieste. 

 

... e questo spiega perchè usi gl'articoli un po' a casaccio  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> So cosa sono i desktop enviroment e le distribuzioni di linux:) Scusate mi, mi sono mi sono espresso male, pensavo alle versioni di gentoo.
> 
> Siccome ci sono due migliaia, mi sono confuso, e o deciso di chiedere aiuto. Quale sarebbe la migliore per me'?

 

no, beh ... di distribuzioni gentoo ce n'e' una, nessuna e centomila  :Wink: 

In realtà gentoo non è una distribuzione, ma una meta-distribuzione, ovvero la distribuzione di un sistema di pacchettizzazione per farti la tua distribuzione personalizzata (a grandissime linee...), ma resta il fatto che si parte sempre dalla live, e poi ci si sbizzarrisce. quello che puo' far la differenza, sono le architetture. Se hai un ppc64, non partirai dal livecd i686, cosi' come se vuoi il supporto ai 64bit, dovrai scaricare il livecd in versione amd64 e partire da li'. Poi tutto viene compilato da te e secondo le tue indicazioni (tramite l'uso di USE Flags etc..), e a quel punto conta solo dove vuoi arrivare  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Ho sentito che le live sono una fognatura. Semplici da instalare, pero' non c'e il "spirito dei codici", se mi capite.

 

qui c'e' un piccolo qui pro quo. Le live comunemente intese sono distribuzioni che possono essere usate direttamente da CD. Oggi pero' si usa l'espediente del lvecd anche per effettuare l'installazione, per cui si dice che quelli di gentoo sono dei livecd (perchè contengono un ambiente minimale da cui operare per l'installazione vera e propria) anche se in realtà non hanno come scopo il poter lavorare direttamente da CD

Coda

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Giepi: quello che hai detto per me è una grande stronzata. ok, la stable si presuppone sia più stabile, vero... ma consigliare ad uno di mettere tutto in testing, soprattutto nel momento in cui chiede informazioni su cosa installare è da folli. 

Secondo me conviene installare tutto stable e poi andare a smascherare semplicemente piccole cose che si vogliono avere all'ultima versione, per problemi tipo: nuove features, problemi con la versione precedente etc etc. Dopo logicamente anche io vado ad installarmi gnome 2.22 il giorno stesso in cui è uscito, però da quello che faccio con il mio pc in piena coscenza di quanto voglio fare e consigliarlo ad una persona che non conosce il funzionamento di portage e non sa dove mettere le mani in caso di macelli c'è una bella differenza.

----------

## Kernel78

Sono completamente d'accordo con Ic3M4n (anche se io avrei cercato di tenere un tono più pacato)  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Per la serie le vecchie discussioni non muoiono mai...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Sono completamente d'accordo con Ic3M4n (anche se io avrei cercato di tenere un tono più pacato) 

 

in effetti rileggendo il post è uscito un po' pesante. Io non intendevo mancare di rispetto a Giepi, quindi nel caso mi scuso per aver utilizzato dei toni troppo alti.

----------

## Giepi

Buh, no scusate me che sono un grande ignorante   :Sad: 

Anche se io ho sempre usato tutto *segnettostranospagnolo*86, evidentemente in due anni si sarà rivoluzionato tutto... Solo che allora ritenevo un po' confusionario e poco elegante tenere unmasked un botto di roba e tenersi ancora nella branca Stabile... temevo sempre incompatibilità... Ecco tutto!

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... effettivamente è una cosa fattibile, solo che in questo modo primo ricompili un botto di pacchetti ogni volta, la mole degli aggiornamenti nella branch testing è molto maggiore rispetto al mantenere il sistema stabile. secondo: mantenendo ~x86 tutto il sistema puoi entrare in problemi senza sapere quale sia il pacchetto che da effettivamente il problema. invece smascherando il singolo pacchetto l'ebuild seleziona automaticamente tutte le dipendenze in testing e ti permette di avere un controllo maggiore su quello che fai. provo a spiegarmi meglio con un esempio:

voglio installare gnome in testing: smaschero l'ebuild di gnome e via via tutte le sue dipendenze, in maniera automatica o no, questo comunque devo farlo. va da se che il resto del sistema rimane con i pacchetti stabili.

viceversa: tengo il sistema in ~x86, si mi becco gnome in testing ma mi becco anche tutti i kernel in testing, il baselayout in testing, tutto il mondo in testing. 

secondo me conviene passare dalla prima strada, soprattutto la persona che gestisce il sistema non conosce bene il funzionamento di gentoo  e di linux in generale. ti esponi a dei rischi esclusivamente per i pacchetti che manualmente vai a smascherare e quindi si presuppone con cognizione di causa.

----------

## djinnZ

tutto instabile serve sulle distribuzioni binarie, per come è fatta gentoo è completamente inutile e controproducente.

----------

